# Columbia Corner Cobra



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYeQxFQSMFo


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Very Clever.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Very Clever.


Looks like no-coat they r playing with there!!
No use for paper 
/metal beads or paper tape I would think! Looks cool tho:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Interesting product can't wait to see how it works out on the job site.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks cool tapers have the coolest tools with the coolest names bazooka , manta ray , corner cobra. must have been a boarder who named boxes lame never let a boarder market a product again lol


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

I brought one and it works brilliantly on no coat and paper faced beads was worth the money


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Good to hear, looks like a nice product.


----------



## upnorth906 (Nov 15, 2016)

looks cool


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Wonder if they are sending out samples. We put on our fair share of No-Coat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FinisherDave (Jan 21, 2017)

*Imma need one!*

Thanks for posting this! I've been looking for exactly this tool for years. Firstly, it appears to wipe out tape in with a wider roller and secondly, pretty much any angle! BONUS!

Im ordring mine tomorrow


----------

